# MySQL - maximales Datenvolumen



## antihero (17. Februar 2003)

Hi there,

weiss jemand von euch, wie gross das maximale Fassungsvermögen einer MySQL Datenbank ist? resp. für wieviele Datensätze MySQL optimiert ist?

Vielen Dank!
antihero


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (17. Februar 2003)

Hatten wir glaub ich schonmal.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21839&highlight=mysql+gr%F6sse

Falls dus nicht findest:
2gb (Tabellen- und Spaltenanzahl nicht beschränkt)


----------



## antihero (17. Februar 2003)

Danke!

Ich wollte allerdings mehr wissen, für wieviele Datensätze die MySQL Tabelle optimiert ist... Sprich, welche grösse eine Datenbank haben kann, damit MySQL relativ schnell läuft... sind das 10'000 Einträge oder 100'000 Einträge?
Optimales Fassungsvermögen oder so...

antihero


----------



## melmager (17. Februar 2003)

also anzahl der einträge ist für die geschwindigkeit zweit bzw drittrangig

geschwindigkeit erhöhen durch indexfelder

ausbremsen kannste durch text/varchar/blob felder und viel löschen von einträgen

abfragen geht schnell was dauert ist insert / delete


----------



## antihero (18. Februar 2003)

> ausbremsen kannste durch text/varchar/blob felder und viel löschen von einträgen



Meinst du damit, dass viele text/varchar/blob felder die Geschwindigkeit der Datenbank wesentlich einschränken?
Thx, nice to know... 

Danke für die interessante Antwort. Ich muss meinem Chef eine hochoffizille Erklärung abliefern, wieso PHP & MySQL auf unsere Server drauf muss.
Da diese Anfrage auch an die oberen Heinis weitergereicht wird, komm ich nicht drum herum, auch ein paar technische Daten aufzulisten, und dazu gehört für mich dass "Fassungsvermögen" der Datenbank. Ich werde ganz sicher schreiben, dass die Geschwindigkeit wesentlich von der Architektur der DB abhängig ist, aber so eine ungefähre Anzahl an Datensätzen wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht...
Weiss da vielleicht jemand noch eine Antwort?

Vielen Dank bereits jetzt!

antihero


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2003)

> Danke für die interessante Antwort. Ich muss meinem Chef eine hochoffizille Erklärung abliefern, wieso PHP & MySQL auf unsere Server drauf muss.



kommt auch darauf an was ihr vorhabt (pflichenheft) mysql ist letzlich nur ne halbe sql DB 
aber wenns eh nur um eine DB hinter php geht ist alles im lot


----------



## antihero (18. Februar 2003)

yep, mysql wird als einfache Datenbank in Zusammenarbeit mit PHP gefordert... Das ist kein Problem... Nur eben wüsste ich gerne wieviele Datensätze man etwa speichern kann...
Mein Chef hat ziemlich ne Ahnung von "normalen", Datenbanken und besteht deshalb darauf, eine Angabe zu haben, wieviele Datensätze etwa in die Db passen... gibts da keine Antwort drauf?

THX

antihero


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (18. Februar 2003)

Das kann man nunmal eigentlich nicht sagen. Denn ein Datensatz mit zweil Feldern, braucht halt weniger Platz als ein Datensatz mit 15 Feldern.


----------



## antihero (18. Februar 2003)

hmmm, eigentlich logisch... ich werd dann mal ausrechnen wieviele DS platz haben bei einer durchschnittlichen DS-grösse von.... 

Danke für die Hilfe!

antihero


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2003)

hmm 512 bytes für ein duchschnittliche adresse 

2Gb = 2000 MB = 2.000.000 KByte
1 Kbyte = 2 Adressen

4.000.000 adressen 
für die einwohner in berlin sollte es reichen


----------



## antihero (18. Februar 2003)

vielen dank!

dann eignet sich mysql wohl doch nicht, wollte nämlich die einwohner von amerika in einer webDb erfassen... 

antihero


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2003)

jo denn müssen wir das Betriebsystem etwas tunen 

siehe :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials65431.html


----------



## antihero (19. Februar 2003)

[OFFTOPIC]habe jetzt gerade den witz deines avatars begriffen, als ich einmal ernsthaft geschaut habe was genau darauf zu sehen ist.... nice. [/OFFTOPIC]

Hmm vielen Dank, ich glaub das lassen wir mal besser... 

gruess antihero


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Ach das sind ja ... . Da muss man wirklich genau hinschauen. Hab bis jetzt immer gedacht es wären einfach kleine Dalmatinerchen.


----------

